# Forest Dragon Pic Thread



## GeckoJosh (Dec 3, 2012)

Hey guys,

I thought I would dedicate a thread to Forest dragons, both Boyds and Southerns 

Here goes....


----------



## Grunter023 (Dec 3, 2012)

Here is some of my Boyds


----------



## KaotikJezta (Dec 3, 2012)

Some of mine


----------



## kobrakai (Dec 5, 2012)

Awesome looking specimen GeckoJosh

Heres a few of my Southern Angle Heads 1st is my 10month old, the next few are of my 4-5 month old babies. Last pic was off my phone sorry for the bad quality.


----------



## Grunter023 (Dec 5, 2012)

Few more of mine.


----------



## Smithers (Dec 5, 2012)

View attachment 272876
View attachment 272877

View attachment 272880
View attachment 272879
View attachment 272878


----------



## greggles91 (Dec 6, 2012)

Beautiful looking dragons guys  
Will get better ones of mine when I finish all my assignments but in the meantime...


----------



## DarkApe (Dec 15, 2012)

New Arrival


----------



## joelysmoley (Dec 19, 2012)

Can you keep boyds forest dragons on a normal reptile licence in qld?


----------



## caliherp (Dec 19, 2012)

Don't mistake those likes, I really hate you guys rite now.


----------



## Stevo2 (Dec 19, 2012)




----------



## carinacat (Dec 29, 2012)

Does anyone have any enclosure pics for Boyds?


----------



## hillsidereptiles (Jan 9, 2013)

Here is my vertical enclose which I house a pair with no problems and here are some hatchies


----------



## lizardjasper (Jan 9, 2013)

I love boyd and southern dragons! Here's a 2 day old southern dragon baby-


----------



## Eamon (Jan 9, 2013)

lizardjasper said:


> I love boyd and southern dragons! Here's a 2 day old southern dragon baby-
> View attachment 276954


Pic didn't work......


----------



## lizardjasper (Jan 9, 2013)

SAHD101 said:


> Pic didn't work......



Got it to work!!


----------



## hillsidereptiles (Jan 9, 2013)

Looks pretty nice


----------



## dragonlover1 (Jan 9, 2013)

KaotikJezta said:


> Some of mine



very nice setups there


----------



## hillsidereptiles (Jan 9, 2013)




----------



## KaotikJezta (Jan 9, 2013)

SAHD enjoying the air con on the recent 42 degree day and a cute shot of my two smallest Boyds not long after I got them


----------



## Eamon (Jan 25, 2013)

My big female, I will post pics of my male when he's out of shead.


----------



## Bananapeel (Jan 26, 2013)

Sorry for the hijack but in a SAHD's enclosure is it essential to have a waterfall? Or is regular spraying and a water bowl sufficient?
cheers guys.


----------



## GeckoJosh (Jan 26, 2013)

Bananapeel said:


> Sorry for the hijack but in a SAHD's enclosure is it essential to have a waterfall? Or is regular spraying and a water bowl sufficient?
> cheers guys.



Waterfalls are recommended but not essential imo


----------



## Bananapeel (Jan 26, 2013)

GeckoJosh said:


> Waterfalls are recommended but not essential imo



Cheers mate


----------



## bohdi13 (Jan 26, 2013)

love all the photos , when i first got into the interest of reptiles i wanted a boyds but soon found out i would never be aloud one legally because i live in WA  one day .


----------



## Chicken (Jan 26, 2013)

Heres my hatchy boyds..
Still convinced you have a boyds/southern hybrid Josh!


----------



## Sel (Jan 26, 2013)

Id just spray them and the enclosure each day and keep the dirt moist..if it has any.
Waterfalls look good though, but all the ones i have seen are so pricey..


----------



## RileysGeckos (Jan 26, 2013)

How big do these guys grow and how much are they normall look like a swet reptile?


----------



## DarkApe (Jan 26, 2013)

RileysGeckos said:


> How big do these guys grow and how much are they normall look like a swet reptile?



I bought 5 for $1000 they are of john perry lineage they are awesome as


----------



## RileysGeckos (Jan 26, 2013)

BiGKeVsOnE said:


> I bought 5 for $1000 they are of john perry lineage they are awesome as


 so do you how big they grow and how big is you enclosure and can you link me the guy you got them from


----------



## Bananapeel (Jan 27, 2013)

Yeah the price of waterfalls is pretty high which was why I asked as I wasn't keen on the price. But I'd necessary ill spend it. I could make y own but that seemed like too much work haha


----------



## KaotikJezta (Jan 27, 2013)

I believe you should have one, especially on those really hot days. Mine like to sit in the waterfall when they are sheddinng. I would say definitely essential for Boyds.


----------



## DarkApe (Jan 29, 2013)

i just use a water bowl with a $7 fish pump in it, it works great


----------



## GeckoJosh (Feb 1, 2013)

BiGKeVsOnE said:


> i just use a water bowl with a $7 fish pump in it, it works great



How do you mean? like to create a fountain?


----------



## DarkApe (Feb 1, 2013)

GeckoJosh said:


> How do you mean? like to create a fountain?


yeah


----------



## GeckoJosh (Feb 1, 2013)

BiGKeVsOnE said:


> yeah View attachment 280057



Thats not a bad idea


----------



## GeckoJosh (Feb 18, 2013)

My female starting to colour up nicely


----------



## DarkApe (Feb 18, 2013)

2 of my young ones growing so fast


----------



## RileysGeckos (Feb 18, 2013)

Hay guys just wondering what you would need to keep forest dragon and info on them and you guys have some lovely looking ones as well!!!


----------



## thepythonguy (Feb 18, 2013)

some of mine


----------



## GeckoJosh (Feb 18, 2013)

RileysGeckos said:


> Hay guys just wondering what you would need to keep forest dragon and info on them and you guys have some lovely looking ones as well!!!



For adults a tall enclosure, 60x60x90cm would be a minimum I would keep a pair in.
They like a humid setup with lots of foliage/cover and vertical branches also a water fall may be needed as some dragons will not drink standing water.
For lighting a 26watt 5.0 uvb is recommended.
Temperature gradient should be 28-32 hot end with a low 20s cool end.
They eat mainly insects but also enjoy a bit of fruit such as banana.

Please start a new thread if you have any more questions as this thread is for pics.


----------



## RileysGeckos (Feb 18, 2013)

Will do josh and yes keep the pics coming as it mAke me want them more ahahahah


----------



## Smithers (Feb 18, 2013)

A few more for ya's 


View attachment 282471
View attachment 282473

View attachment 282475


----------



## Eamon (Feb 18, 2013)

Very nice guys! Geckojosh, where did you get your SAHD's


----------



## GeckoJosh (Feb 18, 2013)

SAHD101 said:


> Very nice guys! Geckojosh, where did you get your SAHD's



I swapped them for some Netteds with a member on this site, he lives in South Sydney.


----------



## Eamon (Feb 18, 2013)

GeckoJosh said:


> I swapped them for some Netteds with a member on this site, he lives in South Sydney.


Ok thanks I love their colours


----------



## GeckoJosh (Feb 18, 2013)

My male, just shed and looking SEXY!!!


----------



## richoman_3 (Feb 20, 2013)

obviously photoshopped josh no lizard can be that colour besides garden skinks


----------



## Eamon (Feb 20, 2013)

GeckoJosh said:


> My male, just shed and looking SEXY!!!


that thing is mad!


----------



## KaotikJezta (Feb 20, 2013)

Just upgraded my female SAHD to a new enclosure so some pics of them and it. Needs a bit more greenery and some spagnum moss. Then one of my new hatchy Boyds, then my sleepy Boyds half shed.


----------



## BloodRunsCold (Mar 11, 2013)

brilliant idea geckojosh i just spent half the day cleaning the inside of my sahd's potty falls lol bloody pain it is


----------



## GeckoJosh (Mar 11, 2013)

BloodRunsCold said:


> brilliant idea geckojosh i just spent half the day cleaning the inside of my sahd's potty falls lol bloody pain it is



Please refresh my poor memory, what idea was that?


----------



## BloodRunsCold (Mar 12, 2013)

the pump in the water bowl


----------



## christopherR (Mar 23, 2013)

Thought I might keep this thread going. Here are my 3 new Angle heads I will be getting in a couple of weeks  more pics when I bring them home.


----------



## DeadlyDanny80 (Mar 23, 2013)

Sorry but I'm a bit confused here... The title is "forest dragon pics" & the thread starts off with Boyd's forest dragons & ends up with angle heads? Mmmmm.


----------



## christopherR (Mar 23, 2013)

If you read though the thread you would see it was for forest dragons....which if i'm not mistaken includes Angle heads and Boyd's.


----------



## HarleyD (Mar 23, 2013)

These are wicked!! they defiantly have to be in my future! =)


----------



## DeadlyDanny80 (Mar 24, 2013)

My Apologies... I thought the thread was just referring to Boyd's....


----------



## GeckoJosh (Mar 24, 2013)

DeadlyDanny80 said:


> My Apologies... I thought the thread was just referring to Boyd's....



Angle-headed Dragons are also known as Southern Forest Dragons


----------



## GeckoJosh (Mar 25, 2013)

*Note to self: Angle-headeds dont mind the odd guppy for breakfast*


----------



## BloodRunsCold (May 22, 2013)

my angle head's hanging around been meaning to try them on some canned fish from the reptile shop


----------



## zookieboi (Aug 24, 2013)

My two boyds taken on my galaxy 4


----------

